# Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2006)

Moin Moin , 
Leute es war einfach genial was heute abgegangen ist . Wetter war klasse , Fisch nicht Fischchen |supergri  war super da und eine Stimmung die war mega klasse .
Um 4,30 war die Nacht für mich vorbei , den ich wollte ja noch mein Patenkind Fabian von der Kiddiaktion abholen und zuspät wollten wir ja auch nicht in Heiligenhafen sein |supergri . Um 5 Uhr wollte ich Fabian abholen , aber die Polizei meinte ich hätte Zeit und machte eine Kontrolle , sogar pusten mußte ich . Naja , wie vorhergesehen 0,0 Promilie , dann ab Fabina abholen , der kleine Kerl wartet schon |supergri . In Heiligenhafen dann die Karoline gesucht und gefunden und wir durften sogar schon an Board , Thomas trudelte kurz nachher mit Franz ein und wir klönten ein wenig . Schnell kam der Rest der Rasselbande eingetrudelt und wir verteilten uns an Boar jeder so wie er es wollte ohne Streß und Streit . Ich stand mit Fabian hinten am Heck mit Reppi, Sailfish, Martin und Melanie . Die Zeit bis zum ersten Stop verging schnell und genauso schnell wurden die Ruten krumm , Dorsch war da ( Dorsch nicht Dorschchen |supergri ) . Ein Dorsch über 50 nach dem anderen und sehr viele Ü60er wurden verhaftet. Melanie neben mir wurde immer stiller und stiller und sie fing an zu frieren . Hatte sie doch ihre Jacke im Hessenland vergessen , aber Klavier wie ich bin , Jacke aus und ihr gegeben . Hat schon doch ein paar Vorteile wenn man der "Wal aus Eutin @ ist , frieren tue ich nicht so schnell bei dem Speck |supergri .
Ein super Mittagessen gab es auch . Schnell essen und ab an die Angelruten der Dorsch wartete. Heiko hatte gut Fisch gefunden und war staendig unterweg um zu gaffen . So wurden die Fischkisten schnell voll und die Stimmung die eh klasse war wurde besser und besser . Meeresangler Schwerin und Sailfisch hatten wohl jeder ueber 20 Dorsche und der Rest der Rasselbande war im schnitt auch 2stellig . Alles im allen ein bombiger Tag mit viel Fisch und netten Leuten . Wenn Ihr Euch fragt was mit Fabian war , der hat super gefangen , 7 Dorsche davon 5 ueber 50 und einer von 63 cm , aber ein Bericht von Fabian gibt es bald in einem Thread im Aktion Gemeinsam Angeln .

Gruss aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Moin ,
noch ein paar Bilder 

Gruss aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Moin ,
und noch ein paar Bilder von Thomas und Kai und Melanie mit Ihren Faengen |supergri 

Gruss aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## darksnake (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Sehr schöner Bericht und klasse Fotos! Petri zu den Fischen
Ich denke so Veranstaltungen fördern den Zusammenhalt in der Anglerboardfamilie ungemein!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HD4ever (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

schöner Bericht, klasse Fotos und eine wahrlich schönr Tag mit guten Freunden auf See ! was will man (Frau) mehr ... #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Moin ,
hab doch glatt vergessen mich bei der Crew der Karoline zu bedanken . So wie sie sich heute ins Zeug gelegt hat , war es super . Super Essen super Service , mega aufmerksam beim gaffen einfach klasse.

Gruss aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MelaS72 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

suuuuper Bericht, Micha!!! #6
Klasse Bilder!!! #6


----------



## wodibo (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Ich könnt :c das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Aber beim nächsten Mal muß es einfach klappen.
Dank für die brandheißen News #6


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

schöner bericht Michael.

Konnte ja leider auch nicht dabei sein.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Muap (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Man, ich wär so gern mit gekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *|*
                                                                      ~~

Aber vielleicht nächstes mal!!!!!!!!!!!

Muap


----------



## Nauke (22. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt :c das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Aber beim nächsten Mal muß es einfach klappen.
> Dank für die brandheißen News #6



Dito:c


----------



## goeddoek (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Tja - dann will ich Nauke, Wodibo und die anderen mal ein bisschen neidisch machen #h 

Ich hatte das große Glück, mit dabei sein zu dürfen. Es war SPITZENMÄSSIG. Die Crew der Karoline ist unschlagbar.Tolles Essen, die Preise mehr als fair und ein traumhafter Service.

Karl-Heinz steht wieselflink neben einem und gafft gekonnt den Dorsch. Kaptein und Fru stehen freundlich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

Einfach toll #6 #6 #6 #6 #6  Großes DANKESCHÖN an die Crew der Karoline :m 

Tja - und Fabian, ein gaaanz netter Jungangler , konnte sich neben so gefürchteten "Dorschschrecken" wie Meeresangler Schwerin und unseren hessischen Freunden gut behaupten.

Es war wirklich ein schöner Angeltag mit viiieel Spaß, einer tollen Truppe und guten Fängen.
Einige kannte ich ja bereits vom Ederseetreffen, andere durfte ich kennenlernen. Durchweg alles Spitzentypen #6 :m

Mit den meisten gings ja dann noch in die Rauchkate, um den Abend ausklingen zu lassen #g  Leider mussten wir schon zeitig zurück, weil wir heute noch Termine haben. Wären beide gerne noch bei Euch geblieben #h  

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Unternehmung und wünsche allen, die gestern noch gefeiert haben für heute wenig Kopfschmerzen    und eine gute und stressfreie Heimreise.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Leute/Micha!

Echt ne tolle Tour!
Leider bin ich voll im Lehrgang und hab im moment nichtmal die Wochenenden richtig frei... :v aber wartet mal noch 5 Wochen und dann geht es los :q


----------



## Hardi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin an alle Mitwirkenden und an alle, die leider zu Hause bleiben mußten.
Den gestrigen Tag möchte ich mal als einen mehr als gelungenen Tag und als Werbung für das Meeresangeln bezeichnen.:q Ist für mich ja auch seit einem Jahr, wieder das erste mal auf einem Kutter gewesen.
Mit guter Stimmung und ein leckeres und kräftiges Anglerfrüstück auf der Anfahrt zu uns nehmend, bei guten 4 Windstärken steuerte Heiko die Karoline hinter dem Windschutz der Insel Fehmarn auf die See. Es gab Wellen und eine leichte Unterstömung die schon in der Wassertiefe von 10-15 Metern mindestens 75 Gramm zum Pilken verlangten und das Angeln nicht zu einfach machten. Motiviert und mit reichlich Platz an Bord kam in der ersten Drift gleich Fisch an Board und Karl-Heinz bekam auch schon gleich was mit dem Gaff zu tun. Vielen Dank nochmal an Karl-Heinz der gestern wirklich gut zu tun bekam und die schönen Fische sicher gaffte. Gegen den frühen Nachmittag hin nahm der Wind noch ein wenig zu, so dass wir eine Gute 5 hatten. Die Karoline als Stahlschiff lag aber A1 in der Welle und wir konnten mittlerweile bei Sonnenschein und mit Sonnenbrille weiterhin schöne Dorsche fangen.:g Die Durschnittsgröße der Fische hat wirklich Freude gemacht und es sind kaum untermaßige Dosche gefangen worden.
Ich hatte teilweise Problemem mit meinen langen und schon (über die Jahre) weichgefischten Ruten richtig Druck auf die großen Fische beim Pumpen zu machen. Jeder hat seine schönen Fische gefangen und die Schlachtplätze waren während der Rückfahrt zum Hafen natürlich voll belegt.
Ich möchte mich bei Heiko und seiner Crew der "KAROLINE" für diesen tollen Tag bedanken, das war ein rundum gelungenes (Angel-)Paket bei Euch an Bord.#6 
Zum Apresangeln trafen wir uns noch in der Rauchkate stärkten uns noch ein wening mit Speis und Trank und klönten noch ein wenig. Die Karoline Crew kam auch noch längsseite und leider mußte ich so gegen 21.00 h meinen "kurzen" Heimweg antreten.
Ich habe mich sehr gefreut viele von Euch persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben und freue mich auf ein nächstes mal. 
Für die nächste Tour sage ich hiermit schon mal "Bescheid".:m


----------



## der Berufsfischer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

.....


----------



## Ines (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin, ich wollte auch ganz herzlich danke sagen: den Organisatoren und der Karoline-Crew. Es war eine wirklich tolle Ausfahrt, alles stimmte: die Fische, das Wetter, die nette Atmosphäre an Bord. Und die Karoline ist ein tolles Schiff.
Gerne mal wieder, das hat Spaß gemacht.

Ines


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Leute, nu bin ich auch wieder zu Hause und möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen mich allen Anwesenden für den schönen Tag zu bedanken. Ein besonderer Dank geht an die Crew der Karoline. War ein genialer Tag bei euch der nach Wiederholung schreit. #6#6#6
Bilder habe ich natürlich auch die muß ich aber erst durcharbeiten. Wer da noch so Bilder gemacht hat möchte mir die bitte schicken. Ich werde in der Fotogalerie ein Album erstellen für die vielen Bilder.
Schickt am Meeresangler_Schwerin@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Wikinger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin, Moin an alle die dabei waren!

Für mich ging es um 3 Uhr in der Frühe los, war dann so ziemlich der Erste an der Karoline und wurde sofort von Heiko auf den Kutter gelotst. "Du brauchst nicht draußen zu frieren!" So wurde ich erstmal freundlich mit nem ordentlichen Kaffee das zweite Mal aufgeweckt.|rolleyes 
Mit der Zeit trafen dann die Boardies alle ein und die Relingplätze verteilten sich ohne böse Worte. Allein das ist schon eine Wohltat für das Nervenkostüm, wenn Angler zusammenkommen die sich den Spaß am Angeln bewahrt haben und immer für einen netten Snack zu haben sind.|bla: 
Dem Anglerboard (und speziell Thomas) sei Dank, dass auf diese Weise Leute mit den unterschiedlichsten Vitas und Dialekten zusammengeführt werden und sich sofort einer großen Familie angeschlossen fühlen.
Die Crew war ausgesprochen freundlich und professionell. Auch meinen Dank dafür und für die Zukunft hat Heiligenhafen für mich nur noch einen Liegeplatz.
Was gab es noch so?
Viele gute Dorsche mit erstaunlichen Kämpferqalitäten, dass Jeder auf seine Kosten kam.
Mit Salzwasser getaufte Leute, die den Pilker nur nach dem Hupen fallen ließen und schon nach dem Gaff schreien mussten. Jetzt Pokalträger!
Der Sohn des Skippers, der einige von uns (auch mich) ziemlich nass machte.
Karl-Heinz, manchmal so überbeschäftigt, dass bei kleineren Dorschen schon mal per Hand gelandet wurde. Wie gesagt viele Fische!
Wettzerren an einem armen Dorsch von beiden Bordseiten. (Wenn wir genug
gezogen hätten, wäre er gerecht am Kiel geteilt worden, Franz.) 
Gute und ehrliche Tips von Boardies neben einem.
Ein steigender Anteil von mitangelnden Frauen (sogar mit Wattwürmern)-Hut ab Ines!
Prima Essen und Verpflegung.
Ein bestimmt guter Ausklang in der Rauchkate, wo ich wirklich gern dabei gewesen wäre, aber 4 Stunden Heimfahrt danach sind zuviel.

Dumm ist jetzt nur, wenn man soviel Gutes schreibt, geht man das nächste Mal über den Lostopf. #q 
Was meint ihr wohl, was es heute zum Mittag gab. Lecker Dorschfilet auf verschiedene Weise zubereitet. Die Kidsfraktion hat es gern fastfoodmäßig
paniert gebraten (Sieht dann nicht mehr wie Fisch aus!)
Wir haben es mit einer Currysoße probiert, war echt gut.

Ein echt schöner Tag, den ich gern wiederholen würde.
Also bis auf ein Wiedersehen#h 

Wikinger


----------



## Sailfisch (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Grüß Gott zusammen!

Kann die Vorposter nur bestätigen, war ein toller Trip mit tollen Fängen. Leider mußte ich ja gestern gleich zurück, weil wir heute Anangeln hatten, war vergebens, konnte wieder nicht gewinnen, aber Platz 3 geht in Ordnung! |supergri 

Besten Dank an Martin für die Einladung! #6 #6 #6 

Weiterhin besten Dank an Heiko und seine Crew, das Fischen auf der Karoline macht echt Spaß. #6 #6 #6 

Abschließend noch #r #r #r  M_S, den Dorschknaller aus Schwerin, der Mann hats raus! :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Moin , 
Fabian war gerade hier und ich soll Euch allen noch mal vielen Dank sagen . Seine Mutter sagte mir , das er erst sehr spät ins Bett gegangen ist weil er so viel zu erzählen hatte :q :q  . 
Ich möchte mich hier auch noch bei Kai alias Franky ( sorry aber hatte da was in den falschen Halz bekommen :q ), Dorschjäger,Reppi, Melanie und Martin für Eure Hilfe bedanken . Fabian fragte ob es immer so nett bei uns ist und das lag an Euch , Danke dafür .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Hardi hatte mir zwar frühzeitig bescheit gesagt #6 , aber leider konnte ich Samstag nicht :c . Schade. Aber beim nächsten mal  .

@ Hardi #h 

Solltest Du solche Tour noch mal vor mir sehen, sag bescheit, ich will mit !!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Ich habe meine Bilder jetzt in der Galerie eingestellt.
Hier gehts lang.
Wie gesagt, wer noch Bilder hat kann sie mir schicken ich stelle die dan mit ein.


----------



## Reppi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Auch ich möchte mich mal zu Wort melden;ich habe ja schon an vielen Events teilgenommen, aber die Boardie-Veranstaltungen unterschreibe ich blind. So ein schönes harmonisches Angeln hat man selten auf´m Kutter. Aber wenn man das Glück hat mit solchen Leuten loszufahren-schließe hier ausdrücklich die Crew-mit ein, ist es echt ein Wohlgenuss :m :m 
Und wenn dann die Größe der Fische noch stimmt, nur genial.
NUR....mir stellen sich da ein paar Fragen.....
Welche Sprache spricht Thomas#c ;+ :q 
Wieso wurde Melanie angeschissen |rolleyes   
In dem Zusammenhang.....den Doc gibt´s wirklich und er angelt auch 
Achja...und ich möchte noch ne Gleichung aufstellen..
Sailfish + Ejakula..... = Zigarre |rolleyes |rolleyes :q :q


----------



## Sailfisch (23. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Achja...und ich möchte noch ne Gleichung aufstellen..
> Sailfish + Ejakula..... = Zigarre |rolleyes |rolleyes :q :q



Das kann man so pauschal aber nicht sagen. Aber vertiefen wir das lieber nicht, sonst werden wir noch Aspiranten für die Boardferkelwahl!  

Warst aber trotzdem ein sehr angenehmer Nachbar! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

[/B]So, auch wieder zurück und ausgeschlafen ))

Freut mich das es allen gefallen hat - mir nämlich auch.

Ein Tag mit Freunden auf See - und das schliesst inzwischen wohl auch Heiko, Claudia, Wilko und Karl - Heinz von der Crew ein - neben den Boardies, die wir neu kennen lernen durften.

Dass Heiko und Claudia mit Fabian abends noch zum Treffen in die Rauchkate kamen, trotz des Stresses den man als Kutterkäptn ja nun mal hat, danke auch dafür, war klasse)

An dieser Stelle auch noch ne speziellen Dank der Moderatoren (wir hatten ja Freitag abend Modtreffen) an die Ostseeresisenz für die klasse Unterbringung und auch ans Rauchkatenteam, wo wir uns trafen,essen und trinken konnten - die hatten es sicher nicht immer leicht mit uns (nech, Tim???)

Danke dafür an alle für einen stressfreien und klasse Tag auf See, sogar das Wetter machte mit.

Und dass Heiko darüber hinaus noch gut Fische fand, kaum untermaßige an Bord kamen, machte diesen Tag nur perfekt.

Und dass Fabian, Hornhechteutins Anglerpatenkind, viel Spass hatte, das freut mich auch sehr.

So gut wie das gelaufen ist, machen wir uns schon teamintern und zusammen mit Heiko und Claudia Gedanken darüber, wie wir das zukünftig evtl. hinkriegen sowas öfter auf die Beine zu stellen.

Wie Hardi schon schrieb:
*Dieser Tag war wirklich Werbung fürs Kutterangeln!!*

Ausführlicher Bericht kommt im Mag, sobald Termine für die näxten Touren fetsstehen werdet Ihr das (diesmal auch etwas früher und rechtzeitig ) mitkriegen.................


----------



## Sailfisch (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass Fabian, Hornhechteutins Anglerpatenkind, viel Spass hatte, das freut mich auch sehr.



Ach ne, es handelte sich um das Patenkind von Michael, und ich hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt was ein "Bahdenkind" ist. Dachte erst er käme aus Baden o.ä., gut daß Ihr Schwaben wenigstens deutsch schreibt! :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

jajajajaja...................................


----------



## goeddoek (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Hanoi, ned den Domasch äggern. Dös a guada Kell :m


----------



## Franky (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



			
				Schorschl schrieb:
			
		

> Hanoi, ned den Domasch äggern. Dös a guada Kell


Hä? Watt hest seggt?? Vertell mi mol... :q:q:q

Mir tut es echt weh, die Berichte zu lesen und die Fotos zu sehen. Zumal ich gestern mit dem Schweriner Dorschschrecken  noch geschnackt habe, und er von der gelungenen Tour berichtete... Aber der Job geht nun einmal vor - kann man machen nix, ausser auf näxtes Mal hoffen! :m


----------



## goeddoek (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Ja, Franky - komm doch vorbei, dann erzähl ich Dir was. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob Du das wirklich wissen willst. Es war schrecklich  

Der Jöäch hat einen nach dem anderen abgeräumt, Kapteins Sohn dito und ich musste mit "nur" vier ordentlichen Fischen nach Hause :q :q :q

Nee - war wirklich Spitze. Und mit den verschiedenen Dialekten an Board war's fast wie der Internationale Frühschoppen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



> Zumal ich gestern mit dem Schweriner Dorschschrecken  noch geschnackt habe


Konnte der schon wieder?? 
)))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



			
				Wikinger schrieb:
			
		

> Lecker Dorschfilet auf verschiedene Weise zubereitet


Den gibts bei mir heute abend (ganz klassisch: gebraten mit Kartoffelsalat)), freu mich schon drauf, kann man nochmal den schönenTag Revue passieren lassen................


----------



## Martin1 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Wie gut diese Veranstaltung war brauche ich hier ja nicht zu wiederholen.

Lustig war auch das erschrockene Gesicht von Goeddoek,als er bemerkt hat das noch andere Leute auf dem Schiff Plattdütsch verstehen.:q 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## goeddoek (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Nee, nee - freit mi alltids , wenn annern dat ook könt :m |supergri 
De meesten proot ( snackt) dat bloot neet meer.

Un dat is spiedelk #d :c


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



> er bemerkt hat das noch andere Leute auf dem Schiff Plattdütsch verstehen.


Nur dat is ja Raubritter-Platt wat dej snaken deit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Jaja)
Waren schon ne Menge Dialekte zu hören ))


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Moin Moin Männers und Frauens|wavey: 
Es ist ja schon alles gesagt(geschrieben) worden, daher werd ich mich kurz fassen... ES WAR EIN GAAAAANZ TOLLER TAG mit Euch auf der Karoline!!!! Ich hab lange nicht mehr ein so entspanntes Angeln auf einem Kutter erlebt!!!
Anglerherz was willst Du mehr... Schöne Fische gefangen, VIELE NEUE (und vorallem SUPERNETTE) Boardies kennengelernt|bla:  und ne Menge Spass gehabt!!!
VIELEN DANK für den Tag auf See!!!!!!!
Wer ist eigentlich noch dafür das wir den Meeresangler Schwerin ab sofort in Meeres*LEER*angler Schwerin umtaufen?:q :q 
Herzlichen Dank auch nochmal an die Crew von der Karoline!!!
P.S. Ich würd mich freuen wenn so ein EVENT eine schnelle Wiederholung findet!!!!...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



> Ich hab lange nicht mehr ein so entspanntes Angeln auf einem Kutter erlebt!!!


so schauts aus....
endlich mal "ausreichend" Platz auf dem Kutter, kein "Stress" beim filetieren... keine Pilker die einem um die Ohren fliegen... einfah wunderbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*



> Wer ist eigentlich noch dafür das wir den Meeresangler Schwerin ab sofort in Meeres*LEER*angler Schwerin umtaufen


Ich ))


> P.S. Ich würd mich freuen wenn so ein EVENT eine schnelle Wiederholung findet!!!!...


Sind wir dran, ABER:
Sowas bedingt immer einige organisatorische/terminliche Geschichten zu bedenken/organisieren, was halt alles seine Zeit braucht.
Wir sind aber dran, wird aber seine Zeit dauern (schätzungsweise bis Anfang/Mitte Juni, aber ohne Gewähr......), soll ja mindestens so gut sein wie die jetzige Tour ))


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Danke für die Feedbacks und die tollen Fotos! Ich hoffe, doch dass ich bei der nächsten Tour mit kann.... :q


----------



## Achim_68 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Auch von mir nochmal ein Riesen Dankeschön an die Mannschaft der Karoline, die sich, genau wie im letzten Jahr von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt hat. 
Andere Kutter??? Will ich gar nicht, denn wie heisst es bei uns Rheinländern? Never change a winning team!!! Und ein Spitzen-Team, das ist die Familie Stengel und ihre Crew auf jeden Fall.
Ich möchte mich aber auch nochmal bei allen Boardies bedanken, ihr wart Spitze und habt viel zu diesem wunderschönen Angeltag auf der MS Karoline beigetragen - wir haben viel gefangen - aber noch mehr verzällt und gelacht und genau deshalb war es für mich Tümpeltunker ein unvergesslicher Ausflug.

Danke!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ein Bericht von der Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro vom AB*

Ich denke es hat niemand was dagegen wenn ich für den Bericht fürs Magazin auch die Bilder verwende, die M_S schon in die Datenbank gestellt hat??

Falls doch, bitte Mail an mich.


----------

